# Bare Tank



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Setting up a new 20 gallon tall with one baby black rhom. Haven't bought any substrate yet and was wondering if it was more beneficial to have it or just the same going with the bare bottom? It is just a grow out tank.

rhom hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Bare bottom is easier to clean IMO... with a well placed powerhead all the waste will settle in one or two spots.

All depends on what you like for looks.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

decided to get some 1/8" gravel. Like the open look to the bare bottom but just felt like it was missing something. I do have a powerhead i bought for my new 40 B tank but temporarily put it in my 75 gal community tank. hydor koralia 600, would that create too much current?

in my 20 gallon


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

just added the gravel. Still cloudy but this is where im at. Might add some slate too


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

looks good man. whats that filter on there? 150 bio wheel? youmight want to upgrade that.if its a 200 you should be ok


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Was gonna be a grow out tank but my little rhom arrived dead and changed it to a convict tank til i get my 40b tank going


----------

